# NSFW: Just a girl next door



## Robin Usagani (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Rephargotohp (Feb 1, 2012)

No, I just checked, she's not next door, it was an old Mexican guy.

Nice!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful!  Well done.


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 1, 2012)

I love red heads lol...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice as always, curious why you didn't smooth the end of the shoulder? The "knottiness" draws my eyes


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 1, 2012)

I guess I could.  Didnt see the knottiness.  The album is already being ordered though.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 1, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> I guess I could.  Didnt see the knottiness.  The album is already being ordered though.



Oh no big deal was just curious the pic looks great as always


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 1, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Nice as always, curious why you didn't smooth the end of the shoulder? The "knottiness" draws my eyes




I sure as hell didn't catch it. I think I was distracted some LOL.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 1, 2012)

Its always the details that my studio lighting professor kicks our arse about so my eye is getting somewhat trained to go to the least bit of anything that doesn't even matter in most cases.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 1, 2012)

can ya crop slightly less off the right?


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 1, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Its always the details that my studio lighting professor kicks our arse about so my eye is getting somewhat trained to go to the least bit of anything that doesn't even matter in most cases.



That takes discipline lol.



Trever1t said:


> can ya crop slightly less off the right?



Same here. I saw the arch and wondered how did it finish? lol


----------



## dakkon76 (Feb 1, 2012)

Damn, where is the not safe for work stuff? Lets see the whole set


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 1, 2012)

dakkon76 said:


> Damn, where is the not safe for work stuff? Lets see the whole set



Make that your wallpaper and tell your boss to come in.  If you are ok with that... then it is work safe .


The nude stuff is confidential I am afraid  .  We cant post nude anyway here .


----------



## mishele (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice shot!! 
I have to agree, I want to see more booty...lol
The only other nit I have is.....I wish her hand would of been placed just a little differently. It would of been nice to have just a little bit of a boobage tease up top.
Keep shooting babe!!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 1, 2012)

My only comment is that her lower back is blown out along with the background lighting so the two blend together a bit much.  Same with the top of her back.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 1, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> My only comment is that her lower back is blown out along with the background lighting so the two blend together a bit much.  Same with the top of her back.



I am not scared blowing the highlights.  Lets think about this.  If It really bothers me then I have to strobe her quite strong.  That means my background wont be as blown.  That means you will see the crappy blinds more.  That means your photo wont have that feel of.. I just woke up in the morning.. lay down on the floor soaking up the sun feeling.  Does that make sense?  It is ok to blow out the highlights even if it is on your subject sometimes.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 1, 2012)

That's fine.  Don't need to be on the defensive-just making a comment.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 1, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> That's fine.  Don't need to be on the defensive-just making a comment.


I am not.  Just having conversation.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > That's fine.  Don't need to be on the defensive-just making a comment.
> ...



Cool.  The most posts I read and the more I study this art form, the more I find myself being picky and trying to find flaws in images.  I think this will help my images at some point.  I think your work is terrific.

Someday, I'd like to be able to capture photos like Buckster does.  That guy is a genius.


----------



## vtf (Feb 1, 2012)

Ouch rug burns. Nice shot though.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sweeet stuff, Robin! I like!


----------



## oldmacman (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice. You're branching out?


----------



## chuasam (Feb 10, 2012)

Hot Damn your neighbour is gorgeous. Anyway, I'd fix that folds on the back of her neck. She is gorgeous but the pose does nothing for me  It's too limp. I mean the POSE.


----------



## Granddad (Feb 11, 2012)

Great shot! I'd love to have a model like that next door, it would really give me the chance to develop as a photographer...


----------

